# Water change help?



## jmic2073 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I had a question about water changes using a siphon gravel vac. I always get concerned about when to add the water conditioner into my tank when using this vac. Since you suck out the water and then reverse direction and put it back in, it is not possible to condition the tap water before it goes into the tank. When do you think the best time would be to add the conditioner? Before adding the water or after? 

FYI - I have two tanks. A 29 gallon with 2 goldfish (I saved from a carnival - HORRIBLE experience these poor fish had) and a 55 gallon with 2 platy, 3 swortail, 2 danios, 3 bleeding heart tetras, 4 glolight tetras, 3 bosamis, and one VERY large pleco.

Thanks!! Jeannine


----------



## marty2905 (Aug 31, 2010)

I put my new water into a bucket and add conditioner first, let it sit for a few minutes then add it to my tank.


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey, I always put the conditioner in first, it needs to work through the new water making it safe for the fish before it gets added to the tank, if you put the water in as is, without conditioning it first, you run the risk of harming your fish. Also try to get the new water at roughly the same temp as your tank. Hope this helps.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i put it right in the tank always more than what it says to use sometimes 1 1/2 to 2 times as much then add the water right after. we do it the same way at work and they have been since the store opened almost 50 years ago. their is no 
way that for 100+ tanks we are going to fill up buckets first. it nuetralizes the chlorine fast enough that the fish arn't exposed to it long enough for any damage to be done. Have never had a problem doing this and ive been doing it since i started keeping fish and have never seen a death directly attributed to it.


----------



## jmic2073 (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks! It would take me forever to fill up buckets, so I am glad to hear your way of adding the conditioner!


----------



## sbetsy (Apr 6, 2010)

I do what Revolution does - I pull the water out with the siphon, turn off the water (with the siphon out of the tank) and add the water treatment and then add the new water. I know that it would be better to do it in buckets but I also know that I wouldn't change the water as frequently as I change it (I do it weekly) if I had to do the buckets. The siphon allows me to do a 25% change weekly in just a few minutes. I have to figure that in the long run that is going to be better for my fish. If I did start to notice any ill effects, I would find another way, but things are working just fine and everyone is healthy and active.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

at work we drain all the tanks first then we usually go through and prime around 6 tanks at a time and usually the prime will sit in the water for up to 10 minutes before the other tanks are done filling and sometimes customers come in and we dont get to filling them up for up to a half an hour and it still works without issues.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I keep my clean water in 40 gal rubbermaid tubs with a small filter and heater. No need to dechlor and the water ia always ready and up to temp.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

I do it the same way, I suck the water out, put the conditioner in, let it sit a bit and then fill the tank up. I have never had a problem doing it this way.


----------

